# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  بازگشت دهه شصتی ها به کنکور۹۸

## konkor-82

ثبت نام تقریبی۲۰۰ هزار دهه شصتی در کنکور تجربی ۹۸ :Yahoo (65): 
قابل توجه بعضی ها الخصوص وزیر اموزش و پرورش

----------


## Ebrahim999

اميدوارم كه رتبه هاي پررنگي بيارين

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkor-82


ثبت نام تقریبی۲۰۰ هزار دهه شصتی در کنکور تجربی ۹۸
قابل توجه بعضی ها الخصوص وزیر اموزش و پرورش


از کجا می دوني؟*

----------


## im.khazan

مشکلش چیه؟هر آدمی فرصت برای تغییر زندگیش داره.

----------


## tamanaviki

کنکور واسه همه س اینو تو کلتون فرو کنین

----------


## ..Erfan..

با این وضع کار بایدم بختشونو امتحان کنن

----------


## saj8jad

دهه شصت که هِچ! دهه پنجاهیا هم میان شرکت میکنن، حالا ببینین  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## neginshh

جای مارو نگرفتن ک

----------


## DR._.ALI

دهه ی 30 هم دیدم بیان کنکور بدن پارسال داشتم میرفتم سر حوزه یه پیرمرد تو راه رفتن به حوزه دید دارم با راه میرم زد کنار گفت بیا برسونمت اصلا یه روحیه ای داشت خیلی حال کردم کلی گفتیم و خندیدیم تو راه خیلی حال کردم  :Yahoo (20): بهش گفتم حاجی تو اینجا چیکار میکنی گفت جانبازی 5 درصد دارم با کلی شور و شوق اومده بود کنکور بده دیگه حالا اون موقع نزدم تو ذوقش که فقط باید 25 باشه تا به یه نون و نوایی برسه   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> ثبت نام تقریبی۲۰۰ هزار دهه شصتی در کنکور تجربی ۹۸
> قابل توجه بعضی ها الخصوص وزیر اموزش و پرورش


براشون آرزوی موفقیت دارم :Yahoo (8): 
چون اونا مقصر نیستن به هیچ وجه..خدا از باعث و بانیش نگذره :Yahoo (65):

----------


## hamiddd77

دهه 40 هم زیاده

----------


## l.M.l

همه بیان اصن
دور هم میدیم دیگه :Yahoo (21):

----------

